# Grafik eye 4000, dim LED



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Going to a trouble call this morning, recessed cans flashing during fade in/out.
Looking at install guide I see one LED lit on control unit in load select mode should be ANY dimmable load type. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Never mind, I fixed it.


----------

